# FRAGE :: SUCHE ::Tool Netzwerkfreigaben



## nikkon (9. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jmd sagen ob es ein Tool für Linux gibt das das komplette Netzwerk durchsucht und alle Freigaben über ein Webinterface anzeigt oder so ?

Ich habe so ein Tool schon einmal gesehen ich weiß aber leider nicht / nicht mehr wie es heißt.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Anime-Otaku (9. März 2007)

Ich kenne nur den Befehl smbtree von samba, welches alle Windows Freigaben auflistet die er findet und zugriff drauf hat.


----------



## andy72 (9. März 2007)

Ein schönes Tool ist auch Webmin (in Bezug auf das Webinterface für Samba und deren Konfiguration):

http://www.webmin.com


----------



## Navy (9. März 2007)

Wenn Samba bereits bei Dir läuft: smb:/ listet Dir alle möglichen Verbindungen.


----------



## Sinac (9. März 2007)

Wenns grafisch sein muss könnten Komba2 das Richtige sein.


----------



## nikkon (9. März 2007)

Erstmal danke für die Zahlreichen antworten, aber ich glaube ich habe mich ungünstig ausgedrückt.

Ich suche eine Tool basierend auf irgendeiner Scriptsprache das unter Linux läuft.
Das mir das komplette Netzwerk in dem sich der Linux Rechner befindet, durchsucht und dann alle Freigaben aller Rechner in einem WI anzeigt.


----------



## dritter (26. März 2007)

Hmm.. Warum nutzt Du nicht smbtree? Soweit ich mich erinnere ist das ein Kommandozeilentool. Dann brauchst Du nur ein kleines z.B. PHP-Script drum basteln, und fertig ist der Kuchen.


----------



## The Hacky (27. März 2007)

Ich nutze ab und zu LinNeighborhood. Da knnast Du dann auch gleich bequem die Freigaben mounten.


----------

